# Preacher



## Gracie (May 23, 2016)

WTF was that crap???? None of it made sense and still doesn't. I will not watch again.


----------



## Kat (May 23, 2016)

What was it about?  I have never heard of it.


----------



## Gracie (May 23, 2016)

I have no clue what it was about. That's the problem. 
I thought it extremely dumb. And confusing. I think it is based on a comic book. Show is on the same channel as The Walking Dead so it's probably a Marvel thing. Weird and totally all over the place for those who do NOT read comics.


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)

I watched it on the computer just a little while ago because I saw the commercials for it.  I thought it was good!  Lol. It kept me in suspense and it kept my attention.  I wondered what was going to happen next.  I liked the character Tulip too.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 23, 2016)

Gracie said:


> I have no clue what it was about. That's the problem.
> I thought it extremely dumb. And confusing. I think it is based on a comic book. Show is on the same channel as The Walking Dead so it's probably a Marvel thing. Weird and totally all over the place for those who do NOT read comics.


not a Marvel comic.....


----------



## ChrisL (May 23, 2016)

Kat said:


> What was it about?  I have never heard of it.



Preacher


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 6, 2016)

Preacher is absolutely fucking amazing.  Give the show a chance.  The comic book is among the best ever.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm digging it so far. Excited to see the Saint of Killers, they hinted at it in the beginning of this week's episode.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 6, 2016)

The cel that sets the stage for the comic book back in 1995:


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 6, 2016)

theDoctorisIn said:


> I'm digging it so far. Excited to see the Saint of Killers, they hinted at it in the beginning of this week's episode.


He's one of the greatest anti-heroes I've ever seen.  He's up there with Omar Little from The Wire.  He might surpass him if they are able to do him justice in the show.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Jun 7, 2016)

i watched the pilot,i thought it was better than what i thought it would be.....Cassidy was an interesting vampire character....i will definitely keep watching....


----------



## Montrovant (Jun 10, 2016)

The show deviates a lot from the comic.  I've read that Ennis didn't think the comic could be adapted too closely and that changes were to be expected.

I have a hard time reviewing the show, or even determining if I like it.  I have read the comic far too recently not to have it in mind when I watch the show.  I had the same issue with Game of Thrones.

I hope that this show does end up being good.  Not only for itself, but for the possibility of The Boys being adapted; it is a better comic IMO.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm hooked... Great series so far. I am huge Tulip fan...


----------



## ChrisL (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm still watching it.  I love it!  I like things that are a little different like this.    I think the Irish vampire guy is my favorite character.  He's funny!  

I felt bad about the dog on this past week's episode though.    I hate when they have to involve cute innocent animals.  I felt bad for the cow too though.  I'm kind of a wimp when it comes to that kind of thing.


----------



## RWS (Aug 22, 2018)

Sorry been a while since the last post...

Who watched s03e09?? 

IMO, I loved it!!! So many stories are getting tied back together, and so many are going haywire at the same time! 

Sunday is the final episode of season 3. Without giving out spoilers yet, this is one of the best penultimate episodes I've ever seen in any show! Can't wait for the inevitable cliff-hanger in a few days! 

I love Tulip!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2018)

RWS said:


> I love Tulip!



Tu late... Tulip is mine...


----------



## RWS (Aug 22, 2018)

I'll fight you for er


----------



## Ridgerunner (Aug 22, 2018)

RWS said:


> I'll fight you for er



Cam we thumb wrestle?


----------



## RWS (Aug 26, 2018)

season ending episode later today!

I can't wait! But also upset that we won't get any more for another year...

Shite!


----------



## petro (Aug 26, 2018)

Herr Starr and Cassidy are my favorite characters. 

The notion of the corporation Grail protecting the retarded inbred 17th generation of Christ was comic gold and more believable than an actual second coming.


----------



## RWS (Aug 28, 2018)

They both survived... barely.  

Everyone else died!


----------



## RWS (Aug 28, 2018)

I've become a herr starr fan too!

Dickhead, literally....


----------



## RWS (Aug 29, 2018)

"It's time to play some fucking checkers."

Classic!!!! LOL! Great episode!!


----------



## longknife (Aug 29, 2018)

*The bus carrying Hitler and Tulip to hell gets waylaid by a Nazi tank.*
*The Preacher kills Allfather and losses the Jesus clones after getting back his mojo.*
*As weird as it gets.*


----------



## RWS (Aug 29, 2018)

I know! I love it! 

And there's some sort of "angel" or winged being that flew down and perched above Cassidy in his chimney cell, and is sitting there. WTF is that?!?

Sucks that we have to wait another 9-10 months.... I love this show!


----------



## longknife (Aug 30, 2018)

RWS said:


> I know! I love it!
> 
> And there's some sort of "angel" or winged being that flew down and perched above Cassidy in his chimney cell, and is sitting there. WTF is that?!?
> 
> Sucks that we have to wait another 9-10 months.... I love this show!



*I'd complain that you just spoiled the season finale for me. Everything else is so weird it won't make a bit of difference to my viewing. *


----------



## RWS (Aug 31, 2018)

Sorry!


----------

